# Plane Crash at Oceana NAS



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

The National Transportation Safety Board has released it preliminary report about the recent plane crash that killed a stunt pilot at Naval Air Station Oceana during the Air Show.

The NTSB says the same plane was involved in a previous accident just five days before. Jan Wildbergh was killed when his plane crashed at Naval Air Station Oceana during the Air Show. Wildbergh has flown the skies since 1954. 

The report says the plane was involved in a ground crash on September 2nd. It ran into another plane in the Geico Skytypers fleet.

During the Oceana crash on September 7th, FAA had investigators on the scene during the Air Show who witnessed the crash. Video tape, shot by NewsChannel 3 during the crash helped investigators determine a cause.

You can read the entire report here: 

http://www.ntsb.gov/ntsb/GenPDF.asp?id=NYC07LA219&rpt=p

Charles


----------

